# Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???



## Charlie1th (21. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit den Wasserstand meines Schwimmteiches automatisch zu regulieren. Ich habe mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt und bin ausschließlich auf mechanische Lösungen gestoßen oder einer Menge einzelner Bauteile die ich mit einem Lötkolben verbinden müsste.
Da für mich beides nicht in Frage kommt brauche ich eure Hilfe.
Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tipp geben?!

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## willi1954 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

hast du das auch gefunden ?

http://www.aquatropshop.de/product_info.php?info=p8438_Aqua-Medic-aquaniveau-mit-2-Schalter.html

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Charlie1th (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Danke Willi. Ja, genau so etwas habe ich gesucht. Im Prinzip sollte ein Sensor bei erreichen des niedrigsten Wasserstandes den Strom einschalten und beim Erreichen des anderen Sensors (Höchststand) den Strom wieder ausschalten.
Wenn dann noch die Möglichkeit besteht das mit einer Zeitverzögerung von einigen Sekunden zu schalten um evtl. Wellenschlag zu berücksichtigen wäre es perfekt.

Charlie


----------



## fbr (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Hallo Charlie,
es geht auch mechanisch = Innenleben eines WC Spülkastens ist sicher eine vielfach erprobte Version 
Musst ihn nur verstecken damit niemand die Spültaste drückt


----------



## Steinadler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Hallo,

im Spülkasten sind doch eh nur ca. 7 Liter drin. Wäre doch mal interessant einen Spülkasten neben dem Gartenteich zu haben. Dann könnten die Goldies gleich nachspülen. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## SG3 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Naja, der Schwimmer im Spülkasten misst ja nicht die Menge des Wassers.  Er sagt ja nur voll oder nicht voll.

Das http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_32573&promotionareaSearchDetail=005 wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Steinadler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Hallo Andreas,

dann müsste er aber noch etwas modifiziert werden (falls dies geht). Denn er lässt die Pumpe ja so lange pumpen, bis nur noch eine gewisse Menge Wasser drin ist. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## kingman (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Hi Charlie
Vlt wäre das auch etwas http://www.selbst.de/garten-balkon-...er-pumpe-niveauregulierung-108375-Bild-3.html
hab ich beim googeln gefunden,weis aber nicht ob das was taugt!
Ps:Keine Quarantie(vlt sollten sich die Profis noch zum Wort melden!)
Mfg Philipp


----------



## koifischfan (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Ich schlage eine Luftfalle vor. Diese Dingens sind in Waschmaschinen zum Messen des Wasserstandes verbaut.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Liebe Kollegen,
leider sind ALLE gebrachten Vorschläge für den Teich praktisch ungeeignet,
da sie für relativ reines und vor allem unbelebtes Wasser konzipiert sind.
Bakterienrasen, Algen, daherschwimmende Blätter, Schilfhalme, Wasserschnecken usw.
sorgen da sehr oft für Fehlauslösungen und Fehl-NICHT-Auslösungen,
da alle beweglichen Schwimmer usw. unter unseren Umweltbedingungen irgendwann blockieren,
außer sie werden regelmäßig geputzt. (... und wer will das schon!)
Das Resultat ist nach durchaus vertrauenserweckender Anfangsphase 
entweder ein unerklärlich trotzdem trockengefallener Teich,
oder die kostspielige Umwidmung des Gartens in einen beeindruckenden Sumpf.

Wenn du UNBEDINGT einen Niveauregler haben willst, wovon ich DRINGEND abrate 
(Mein Nachbar hat das Folienleck mit der Wasserrechnung diagnostiziert: 5000 € Nachzahlung),
nimmt man da als passendste Lösung einen sog. Konduktiven Niveausensor,
der die gleichzeitige Benetzung zweier blanker Elektroden auswertet.
Diese darf man nicht, wie´s in der Betriebsanleitung steht, knapp nebeneinander anordnen,
sondern die brauchen mindestens 10 ... 20 cm Abstand um Brücken zu vermeiden.
(Keine Sorge, damit funktionieren die alle noch prächtig!)

Du solltest dir aber trotzdem überlegen, 
ob eine völlig natürliche Schwankung des Wasserstandes um ein paar cm 
den Aufwand, die Kosten und das Risiko wert sind:
Ein simpler Überlauf in eine Sickergrube und das Einleiten des Dachwassers
sorgen billigst und zuverlässig für einigermaßen konstanten Wasserspiegel.


----------



## squidy (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

hi Charlie

du kannst auch einen Füllstandssensor nehmen um die Pumpe zu Steuern oder ein Magnetventiel um direkt Frischwasser aus der Leitung einlaufen zu lassen

http://www.conrad.ch/goto.php?artikel=155079 günstig
http://www.conrad.ch/goto.php?artikel=505336 teurer aber sicherer
http://www.conrad.ch/goto.php?artikel=581269

wenn dus sicher haben willst 24V ansonsten geht auch 230V da würd ich die Steuerng beim baden aber ausschalten.

Zeitverzögerung etc kannst du mit dieser Variante problemlos einbauen auch eine pumpe könntest du nachträglich anschliessen um z.b. regenwasser reinzupumpen. Du kannst jederzeit erweitern und bist unabhängiger als bei so einem fertigteil.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Auch mit Squidies Tipps sind Fehlfunktionen vorbestimmt:
Entweder der Teich trochnet aus (Schimmer in "oben"-Stellung hängengeblieben)
oder du säufst ab und zahlst (Schimmer in "unten"-Stellung hängengeblieben).

Freunde, 
das ist kein leeres Gewäsch, 
sondern jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit solchen Sachen!


----------



## SG3 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Das Einleiten von Dachwasser würde ich so pauschal nicht befürworten. Erstens ist das Wasser, welches bei Regen sozusagen durch die Luft fällt, nicht zwangsweise sauber und zweitens kommt es doch darauf an, welches Material beim Dachdecken verwendet wurde.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Letzteres ist sicher nicht unwichtig (Bei Eternit würde ich eine Beschichtung überlegen!);
ersteres spielt wohl nur bei *überdachten *Teichen eine Rolle,
wo´s nicht reinregnen kann! 
Im Zweifelsfall kann man da ja einen Sandfilter oder so dazwischenschalten,
der Russ oder ähnliche Partikel sicher fernhält.
Der pH-Wert des Regenwassers (immer sauer) ist dagegen praktisch unwichtig,
da das nicht gepuffert ist und im Teich sofort andere Werte annimmt.


----------



## squidy (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Auch mit Squidies Tipps sind Fehlfunktionen vorbestimmt:
> Entweder der Teich trochnet aus (Schimmer in "oben"-Stellung hängengeblieben)
> oder du säufst ab und zahlst (Schimmer in "unten"-Stellung hängengeblieben).
> 
> ...



richtig in der low budget version mit relais  (den 2ten sensor hast du nicht angeschaut  )

ich hab ne SPS drann und den Fehlerfall im Programm. bei einer Füllung über Zeit X geht die Füll-Steuerung auf Störung 
beim TF vertraue ich auch nicht auf diese schwimmschalter, da ist ein Ultraschall drann. ist aber für eine Niveauregelung zu teuer


----------



## Schuster Josef (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Hallo!!


Hier ein Vorschlag so wie ich es verwirklichen würde:

Ich habe bei mir erfolgreich einen elektronischen Wasserstandssensor im Einsatz.

 

Bei mir kommt dieser im Filter zum Einsatz.
Falls der Ablauf zu macht steigt in der Tonne der Wasserstand und der Sensor schaltet meine Pumpe aus.
Hab ihn seit heuer im Einsatz und noch keine Fehlauslösung gehabt.
Anstatt des Sensor kann ein einfaches zweipoliges Kabel als Kontakt verwendet werden. (siehe Beitrag #10 von "Der Schwarze Peter")


Das Auswertegerät 
       
hat als Schaltkontakt einen "öffner" und einen "schließer" Kontakt.




Zur Wasserstandsregulierung im Teich einfach die zwei Drähte im Teich entsprechend anbringen. 
Wenn der Wasserstand unter dem oberen Auslösedraht fällt schaltet sich die Pumpe ein.
Um die Schalthysterese zu erhöhen bzw. ein aus/einschalten durch Wellen zu verhindern, ein einschaltverzögertes Zeitrelais verwenden.
Wenn dann der Wasserstand wieder steigt und das Wasser den oberen Auslösedraht erreicht schaltet die Pumpe aus.
Um sicher zu gehen das die Pumpe ausschaltet wird einfach ein zweiter Sensor bzw. zweipoliges Kabel/Drähte (parallel zum ersten) knapp oberhalb des ersten angebracht.

 


Mit zwei Auswertegeräten und Sensoren kann man natürlich eine bessere Niveauregelung erzielen. Das min Auswertegerät schaltet die Pumpe ein, das max schaltet die Pumpe aus!!
Wobei das max Auwertegerät die oberste Priorität besitzen muss um ein überlaufen zu verhindern.



mfg

ANDI


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*



squidy schrieb:


> richtig in der low budget version mit relais  (den 2ten sensor hast du nicht angeschaut  )


Auch 2 Sensoren können verpicken oder hängenbleiben.
Wenn du schon eine SPS einsetzt, kommt´s auch nicht drauf an,
statt einem möglichst robusten Schwimmerschalter samt einem 2. als Rückfallebene
und Programmalgorithmen, die den Schaden begrenzen aber nicht verhindern,
den billigsten konduktiven Sensor einzubauen
und von dem verlässliche Meldungen zu erhalten.

Ich habe die sogar in Neutralisationsbecken von Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen eingesetzt,
wo die Schaum, Schlamm und Spritzern vom Rührwerk ausgesetzt sind
und trotzdem sicher schalten.
Unsere Teiche stellen nicht wesentlich einfachere Umweltbedingungen dar!


----------



## squidy (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Auch 2 Sensoren können verpicken oder hängenbleiben.
> Wenn du schon eine SPS einsetzt, kommt´s auch nicht drauf an,
> statt einem möglichst robusten Schwimmerschalter samt einem 2. als Rückfallebene
> und Programmalgorithmen, die den Schaden begrenzen aber nicht verhindern,
> ...



ein konduktiver Sensor kann den Verlust durch eine kaputte Folie auch nicht verhindern  Wasserstand ist unter dem Sensor (egal was für einer) und die Füllung läuft. Bei mir geht die Anlage wenigstens nach 30min auf Störung ob nun kaputte Folie oder festsitzender Sensor.

der 2te Sensor ist zudem als Alternative gedacht. ich nutze nur einen Schwimmerschalter und die SPS ist für Trommler & Teichsteuerung eh schon vorhanden, keinesfalls empfehle ich das als reine Füllsteuerung (ein Ultraschallsensor aus der Bucht wäre ja günstiger).


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*



squidy schrieb:


> ein konduktiver Sensor kann den Verlust durch eine kaputte Folie auch nicht verhindern


 Na das ist ja wohl klar!
Worauf ich hinaus will, ist ganz einfach,
dass es wenig Sinn macht, am Sensor zu sparen und dann "hintenrum" zu versuchen,
sich zweifelhadte Sicherheit duch bessere (=teurere) und verdoppelte (macht´s auch nicht billiger) Schwimmerschalter zu holen,
wenn man gleich die wirklich passenden Sensoren nehmen kann, 
die unter den gegebenen Umweltbedingungen wartungs- und störungsfrei arbeiten.

Squidy hat da wirklich die bestmögliche Lösung aus den Schwimmerschaltern rausgeholt,
aber im Anlagenbau kann ich mir trotz Kostendruck so halbe Sachen nicht leisten
und da will ich diesen verlässlichen Standard natürlich auch zu Hause!
(... abgesehen davon, dass meinen Teich der Regen über´s Dach nachfüllt.)

Der Schuster Josef Andi hat da schon die richtigen Sensoren in seinem Filter,
nur würde ich auch in diesem Fall unbedingt einen Abtand von mind. 10 cm zwischen den Elektroden einhalten:
Die Praxis hat gezeigt, das so ein Jochalgen-Wattebausch oder Bakterienrasen
sehr schnell 2 cm übebrückt und einen Wasserstand vorgaukelt,
der nicht der Wirklichkeit entspricht.


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*



> ich hab ne SPS drann und den Fehlerfall im Programm. bei einer Füllung über Zeit X geht die Füll-Steuerung auf Störung
> beim TF vertraue ich auch nicht auf diese schwimmschalter, da ist ein Ultraschall drann. ist aber für eine Niveauregelung zu teuer



So ähnlich habe ich das auch. Füllstandsabfrage über einen Schwimmerschalter mit Reed-Kontakt, nicht über die klassischen Kontakte mit Kugel die gerne hängen bleiben. Dann Abfrage über 2 Sensoren und per Mikrocontroller verzögert. Erst wenn der Füllstand längere Zeit zu tief ist wird gefüllt (um Schwankungen durch Wellenschlag etc.nicht auszuwerten). Mittels Zeitschaltung wird das ganze begrenzt auf die maximale Menge die durch Verdunstung verschwinden kann. Wenn trotzdem kein Sensor-Signal für "Voll" kommt, dann geht die Steuerung in die Abschaltung und warnt wegen defekter Sensorik. Damit geht maximal eine sehr begrenzte Menge in den Überlauf und das auch nur 1x, dann ist die Steuerung deaktiviert. Die Gesamtschaltung inkl. Sensorik hat gerade mal 25,- Eur gekostet, das Magnetventil zum Wassereinlassen nochmal 25,- EUR.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Es soll natürlich jeder auf seine Art glücklich werden
und genauso wie man die Monalisa mit Paketklebeband an die Wand picken KANN,
KANN man sich natürlich auch irgendwie behelfen und das Risiko verringern,
aber was ist damit gegenüber dem Einsatz der wirklich störsicheren Sensorik gewonnen?
Das Maß der Dinge ist in solchen Fällen eben der Konduktive Sensor
Die paar € Differenz kannst du dagegen aber leicht einsparen, 
indem du das Magnetventil aus einer schrottreifen Waschmaschine verwendest.
(Davon hab ich immer welche im Haus.)(


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Ganz ehrlich - am Magnetventil würde ich am wenigsten sparen. 25,- Euro für ein gescheites, neues Teil sind mir da lieber als ein altes gebrauchtes, woher auch immer. Ich hatte in der Gartenbewässerung schon so einige undichte Ventile, da half alle Steuerung nichts mehr.
Auch ein konduktiver Schalter kann versagen  - Beispiel: Fadenalgen zwischen den Polen die von tiefer noch Wasser ziehen. Den konduktiven Schalter weglassen ist keine Entscheidung des Preises - Selbstbau muss nicht mal 5,- Euro kosten, Bausatz bekommt man sogar bei Conrad. 
Auf eine Sicherheitsabschaltung auf Plausibilitätsbasis würde ich in keinem Fall verzichten.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Bin ich völlig deiner Meinung
und auch die Sicherheitsabschaltung auf Plausibilitätsbasis soll da rein.

Wenn allerdings der konduktiver Schalter aufgrund von Fadenalgen zwischen den Polen versagt,
dann waren die zu kanpp beieinander angeordnet (ich empfahl 10 ... 20 cm)
und führt halt zu einem bissl tieferen Wasserstand, der nicht schadet.
(Ich erinnere, ich empfahl, überhaupt die Niveauregelung wegzulassen!)

Der Bausatz von Conrad (ich glaub der heisst Feuchtesensor oder so) ist NICHT zu empfehlen,
da der mit Gleichspannung am Sensor arbeitet und es somit galvanische Effekte am Sensor gibt,
die nach einiger Zeit die Funktion vermasseln. 
Professionelle konduktive Sensoren arbeiten mit einer sehr kleinen Wechselspannung,
womit dieses Problem nicht auftritt.


----------



## heiko_243 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Der Bausatz von Conrad (ich glaub der heisst Feuchtesensor oder so) ist NICHT zu empfehlen


Der Füllstandsbausatz mit Artikel-Nr. 195731 arbeitet mit Wechselspannung.



> Wenn allerdings der konduktiver Schalter aufgrund von Fadenalgen zwischen den Polen versagt,
> dann waren die zu kanpp beieinander angeordnet (ich empfahl 10 ... 20 cm)


Sorry, das habe ich überlesen. Die meisten Industrie-Schalter die ich kenne, haben die Elektroden dichter zusammen und fix posiitioniert, daher die Annahme.
Und ich gebe dir natürlich recht - der Ausfall des kon. Schalters aufgrund von äußeren Einflüßen hat nur eine nicht erfolgende Auffüllung zur Folge - ist also relativ harmlos. Bei schwimmen aber an der Meßstelle (in Nähe des Skimmers ist auch der Wassereinlass) auch regelmässig auch mal große Fadenalgen-Wolken vorbei. Wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, das die an den Elektroden hängen bleiben - keine Ahnung 
Kon. Schalter sollten aber klar das zuverlässigste Messprinzip sein.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Elektronische Wasserstandsregulierung ???*

Doch DER Conrad-Bausatz haut hin 
- man braucht halt noch ein Netzteil und ein Gehäuse
und jemanden, der einen Lötkolben halten kann!


----------

